# Help. Dribbling dog.



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Apologies in advance for graphic descriptions of an unpleasant nature!!  

Our little scab is a lovely dog, but she dribbles horribly at times.










She is not a nervous dog, far from it in fact, but when she gets excited, as when going in the car or meeting other dogs, she often salivates excessively ( 8O ) and has long and very unpleasant dangles of mucous hanging from her mouth.

She sometimes does it with certain foods as well.

We know she has something wrong with her tongue, though the vet is not yet sure what, but the dog is on 5mg steroid tablets at the moment.

This seems to be helping a bit. She still drips saliva when put in the car or when she sees us putting on a coat to (she hopes) take her for a walk, but it is just watery liquid, and not too much of it.

What we don't want to live with (if we can help it) is the drools of mucous hanging from her mouth.

I just wonder if anyone else has had the problem and/or can offer some advice.

We already make her wear her harness at random times, and put her in the car for half an hour - in an effort to "_de-sensitise_" her, but that will be a slow process.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Dave, There is a product that you can order on-line called DAP. It is a natural spray that helps with calming and the general well being of a dog. It is basically dog appeasing pherpmones. It really does work. My little puppy used to dribble from excitement everytime we went to ringcraft or when she met up with other dogs. You spray her bedding and also spray in directly onto her bib area below the chin.

Good luck.

Sharon


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Sharon

I hadn't heard of that, but pheromones are certainly pretty potent medicine.

I won't try it until she has finished her prescription drugs, otherwise neither our vet nor I will know which (if either) has been effective, but will certainly find a supplier in the meantime. 

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

This may totally inappropriate, but what about a bit of a trim up round the chops.
Have noticed our Bryn appears to show the symptons of rabies whenever he gets a good juicy sniff of a scent. He can look really scary with saliva drooling out his mouth.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> This may totally inappropriate, but what about a bit of a trim up round the chops.
> Have noticed our Bryn appears to show the symptons of rabies whenever he gets a good juicy sniff of a scent. He can look really scary with saliva drooling out his mouth.


Thanks Spacey 

Not inappropriate at all, but we have tried it, and all it does is make the dog look stupid!! :roll:

She washed slightly less of the kitchen floor after a drink, but it did nothing to reduce the dribbling.

Strange that it is not anxiety - as far as we are aware. :? She appears to be the least anxious dog we have ever had, the nosy little sod.

Beak into everything at the Vet's this morning, including a cage full of cats. She got a swipe across the nose though the bars, but it didn't bother her in the least. Then she got her head stuck in a display box of complete dog food samples, but when she came out there was a packet of treats in her mouth (which the vet let her keep of course)!!

Thanks anyway.  

Who would have a bloody dog!!!!

Dave


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tizzie sometimes drools when we are eating its disgusting--yuck--


a sure way of losing weiight :lol: :lol: :lol: 

as for stopping it that I dont know, sorry, but if you find a way let me know :wink: 

Anne


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Zeb
What is the vet giving her, do you know?

Rather than nerves it could be "excitement". If I remember rightly dogs salivate to increase their scenting ability i.e. make the scent wet and it is easier to follow. This part of her mechanism could be working overtime? You describe her as "nosey" so is she scenting all the time and is that why she salivates?

One thing is for sure until you know "why" you won't be able to do much about it :roll: 

DAP is available from vets for when you have finished the prescription meds. It is designed to "comfort" dogs so, if it is excitement, then may not work as well as it can for anxiety. Of course if it works it would point to anxiety so you could use it as a diagnostic tool


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry just read about the steroids  Not sure what effect, if any, they will have on her emotions. They reduce inflamation so will help with her tongue possibly. It may be that she over produces saliva to sooth some inflamation or itchiness? If it is a physical problem then only a vet can help.

Certain breeds are prone to drool. St Bernards and Bloodhounds are two but they are both bred to scent and so would benefit from all that drool. Of course terriers, too, like to scent out their quarry and it may be that it is a quirk in her genes that is making her more of a scent hound :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Pat.

She is certainly a "scent hound" - the nosy little sod. 8O 8O 

She darts up every drive or house entrance she can for a quick sniff, and pokes her nose into anything and everything. For a terrier she is highly intelligent, and I think the curiosity is part of that.

It's a fine line between excitement and anxiety of course, but she seems so confident in just about every situation that we can't think she is nervous about anything much.

I don't understand quite how the steroids can help, but (touch wood) we haven't had any of the long strings of mucous for three days now, and she has been on the tablets for 9 days - so that's about when the effect would be expected to kick in I guess.

She still drips when she's excited, but I put her harness on about half an hour ago and shall take her out after this. Hopefully that will de-sensitise her to "harness excitement", but she's such a smart dog it won't take her long to catch on.

Regards, and thanks again

Dave


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Wanna swop??? Our 12 stone great dane, gets the slobbers every time he goes out for a walk, or when he fancies the cake you happen to be stuffing in your mouth....The inside of my landrover looks like a flobber massacre!!

We carry a small hand towel to wipe his 'flobber' off his chops or else he shakes his head and it has a tendency to cover innocent passersby!!

(Not the best way to make friends and influence people!!).

Perhaps you could get your vet to check her teeth, occasionally they get something caught in the teeth that causes this problem and if left untreated can lead to tooth decay...(just a thought).

Just be grateful she is not big enough to 'browse the work surfaces' like ours does, he leaves a slimy flobber trail on work surfaces everywhere, including the computer keyboard...I spend my life with the spray and cloth disinfecting everything.....

Like you said...Who'd have a dog!! ME! lol


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Most dogs drool when they anticipate food, but excessive drooling outside these times can be caused by dental/mouth problems or upset stomach, this is in dogs that do not usually drool excessively, so my vet tells me.


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

do not let the vet put your dog on long term steroids, its not good at all and very risky, apart from that researching the net can find solutions rather well

good luck


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, - agree with the above. Once it's certain nothing more wrong in mouth/tongue not good to keep steroids on as a solution. Flannel sounds best bet!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

vardy said:


> Yes, - agree with the above. Once it's certain nothing more wrong in mouth/tongue not good to keep steroids on as a solution. Flannel sounds best bet!


Thanks folks

She's off the steroids and improving very slowly. We are "de-sensitising" her by leaving her in the car for an hour or letting her have an afternoon sleep in the motorhome. 

She also has her own towel, and we make a game of wiping her face when she needs it, so as not to put her off the experience. Then of course, the towel has to be killed so it's enjoyable for her. 

We think it's all down to excitement and anticipation, so hopefully she will settle down as she gets older. At 20 months a Welshie is still very much a pup - and for a good few more months yet!! 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

_We think it's all down to excitement and anticipation, so hopefully she will settle down as she gets older. At 20 months a Welshie is still very much a pup - and for a good few more months yet!! _

I have to concur Dave,I am hoping our Welshie settles down quickly in the near future.Meg is 14 months and still loopy :roll:

ps we always carry a pack of wet wipes in the car and m/home-essential item when travelling with a dog


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't think they ever "settle down" entirely Steve. :roll: 

Our previous two never did, and even when they were very old they still wanted to play for a short time.  

This is why they used to be so popular as pets for kids. They will play all day long if there is somebody daft enough to throw their ball or hang onto a tuggy toy while it is killed.

Just let anyone raise a hand to their young "boss" though, and they would be wearing a Welshie as a bracelet!! 8O 8O 

Great fun though eh?  

Dave


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

No - they don't ever settle down entirely. Steve still does it occasionally and he's 52!!!!!

In response to what, I hesitate to put into print. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

